# belfast anyone?



## ponty1962 (9 Feb 2013)

looking for any cycle clubs or cyclists in belfast area. drop me a line on andy1raybould@hotmail.com


----------



## NotFabian (21 Feb 2013)

You have mail.


----------



## Rob500 (21 Feb 2013)

Me too.


----------



## NotFabian (21 Feb 2013)

Rob...you in a club?


----------



## avsd (21 Feb 2013)

See http://phoenixcycling.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=3541

or http://phoenixcycling.proboards.com/index.cgi.

Ask for Eamon, Brendan (Zulle) or Seamus. All levels catered for and new members very welcome.

This week is a big race weekend -witt & Gilpin Phoenix GP 24th February 2013 for some 200 racers on Sunday morning. Details on club board or Entry Central.

Normal weekly run still on this Saturday. Meet at House of Sport (Malone Road) at 9:30am.

http://phoenixcycling.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=4772 for last weekends runs.


----------



## Rob500 (21 Feb 2013)

Hi NotFabian. I'm not in a club. What about yoursel?


----------



## NotFabian (22 Feb 2013)

yeah Rob, East Antrim Audi CC. Not as big a club as Phoenix(mentioned above) but a good range of abilities. I did a few races last year hope to do a few more this season inc. Phoenix GP this Sunday.
We meet Sunday mornings at 10am at the entrance to Ballyearl Leisure Centre, Newtownabbey.


----------



## Rob500 (22 Feb 2013)

Nice one. Hope it goes well for you this season.


----------

